# Romy's sewing thread...



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I have so many things I am making, figured why not post them in the right place? LOL This is not a very good pic but it is the only one she sent me.

Ok my daughter wanted help making a baby comforter for her crib so we did this one together.... She did not want the beginning edge of the lace to be in the seam. After it being stitched on top of the edge, I decided not to do it that way as it took some of the stripe width with it. I waited til she want to bed and then....I changed it. Naturally, I seam ripped this lace completely off and then hand stitched it into the seam which makes the stripes in the picture perfectly even but in the picture I had not done this yet.. after being up til 3:30am before I left that morning to catch a ferry, I did not have a camera ready to take a new picture and it looked very good then... Each of the striped match perfectly in the corners....she laughed when I made sure they were. I told her, you only do this once and I could not help but fix that outer stripe to be the same as the others. My daughter made two of the pillows and got the other one off etsy that had the octopus.... She hand stitched the anchor on as she was doing this to match the pillows. You should see this room, they have nautical decals on the walls, hanging shelves made with rope, white washed 100 yr old wood and boat cleats holding it up to the ceiling!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Great job, and the pillows really set it off.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I love it! looks awesome!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

She must be very happy with the quilt. Later, it will look nice hung over the back of a chair.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That is a beautiful job.


----------

